# Smith I/O or Anon M1



## ZackRabbitSlim (Oct 17, 2013)

Need to get a fresh pair of goggles for this season, and I have worked it down to the the Smith I/O and Anon M1. I have enough cash for both, but can get the Smiths for 30 bucks less. I have a medium shaped head and a Bern helmet (baker i think). Both goggles come with 2 lenses. Any pro's and con's of either? Which would you go with?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have the I/O and M2 like the M1 but larger viewing angle. I love the M2 more then the I/O for ease of changing and viewing angle. That being said the photo chromatic lens on my I/O’s have the best lens ever as they go from 50% to 20% so I don’t have to change them. Go to a store and see what fits best that is why I went with the M2 over the M1 fit way better with my medium shaped head.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah probably whatever fits better.

With the I/O's if they aren't a perfect pair you can get a small sliver gap between the lens and frame. Causes major fogging when it's cold and snowy.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Nivek said:


> yeah probably whatever fits better.
> 
> With the I/O's if they aren't a perfect pair you can get a small sliver gap between the lens and frame. Causes major fogging when it's cold and snowy.


I had a friend with this problem. He hates I/Os because he dropped the cash on a pair and they fogged almost every time. My I/OXs on the other hand have performed beautifully.

I would go with Anon's if they both fit my face the same though. Switching the lens seems much easier. My only worry, like anything magnetic, would be if the magnets were to out fast. Not sure if the life span on those.


----------



## ZackRabbitSlim (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. I would definitely be considering the M2 if I was paying the full price, but I found these for around $100. If that fogging issue is for real that could easily be a deal breaker. Retail or not I'd hate to blow cash on a new pair only to have them fog up on my first run.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Never heard of these M2 goggles until today. Had a look at them on their site and they look fantastic. 

Money is not really an object since I am on the hill every other day and these will be put to the test - but are these goggles worth it?

Does the hard case they come with easily fit into your jacket? I have Oakley Crowbars at the moment and change the lenses out regularly. The only problem is that I keep the spares in my jacket and have busted both of them vertically areound the nosepiece.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I had a friend with this problem. He hates I/Os because he dropped the cash on a pair and they fogged almost every time. My I/OXs on the other hand have performed beautifully.
> 
> I would go with Anon's if they both fit my face the same though. Switching the lens seems much easier. My only worry, like anything magnetic, would be if the magnets were to out fast. Not sure if the life span on those.


That's only a problem with something artificially magnetic. Anything naturally ferrous loses magnetism at a ridiculously slow rate. They also aren't effected by impacts like artificial magnets. And the M-Series is using rare earths.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I see Nivek in older posts says the M2s are good. Thats a great start. Now to fit the cranium.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Smith has been aware and fixed the issue with fogging. I believe they took very good care of anyone with the issue, if you're having this problem (especially if you're the original owner) don't hesitate to contact them.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Picked up a pair of M2s today in Blue Solex. They are quite the product. It is interesting that there is a warning inside the box stating the magnets may interfere with a avalanche beacon. I guess I need to do a little more research and see if I should be using these lenses when I am using a transceiver. Cheers!


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

I see pretty much every goggle advertised as over 9000x super antifog hydrophobic kryptonite etc, but every pair of goggles I've used will fog up. Is there actually such a thing as goggles that don't?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Between these two, I'd personally go with the I/O. However, if you throw the M2 into the mix, it's not even close. The M2s are the slickest goggles I've seen to date. As soon as those suckers go on sale, I'll have me a pair.


----------

